# Do you have a clothesline for drying your wash?



## Linda (Aug 22, 2015)

:love_heart: I know a lot of cities now don't even allow a cloths line.  We have had one in our back yard for about 20 years and I love it.  I don't use it often but when I want it, it's there.  I especially like to hang up sheets and let them blow in a breeze.  And drying jeans on the line saves on the PG&E bill since they take longer to dry.  If I put towels or washcloths on the line I have to use a lot of fabric softener or they come out kind of rough.


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 22, 2015)

yes but no......my wife loves the dryer....but pool towels and suits go on the line......


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, two.

One is the rotary hills hoist that gets the sun





The other is a retractable line mounted under cover for rainy periods.





I have never had an electric clothes dryer. Between the sun and the breeze, everything dries reasonably quickly.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 22, 2015)

Clothes lines are not allowed where my home is located in AZ.  When I was a kid it was the only way to go.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2015)

Linda, we’ve talked about this before (I think…I could be mistaken) and it’s interesting that one rarely sees clothes hanging outside anymore.  I say there is nothing like the feel and smell of climbing into sheets that have been dried in the fresh air and sunshine.

As a kid one of my jobs was collecting the clothes pins.  I remember many a day when Mom had to run outside to get the things off the line before the rain!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2015)

I can have a wash line in my yard if I wanted one, but I never set one up.  I do like the idea of things drying out in the breeze, and my mother used a wash line for many years while I was growing up.  Always funny to see her take in clothes in winter that were frozen stiff, like someone was in them. :sentimental:  I've had an electric dryer for years, and use dryer sheets to keep towels, jeans, etc. soft.  I do have a clothesline in the laundry room for certain items that need to be hung.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 22, 2015)

I still hang a lot of my washing outside.  I don't like the way the dryer causes seams to draw up.  I dry stuff wrong side out so it doesn't fade from the sun.  I do use my dryer for some stuff, but most of it goes on the line.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ....  I remember many a day when Mom had to run outside to get the things off the line before the rain!



Our backyard bordered on a railroad track where I grew up.  I remember us running out to gets things off the line when we heard one of those old steam locomotives come through, with the black sooty smoke rolling up through the yard. My mother hung clothes in the basement in the winter.  It was like a maze to get around down there on laundry day.

I have two posts for a clothesline where I live now, so I could put them back up any time. Used them the first summer I moved in the house, because I didn't have a dryer.     Had to have props every so often when the lines got too heavy and drooped too low.  Crazy amount of work involved!  I didn't realize it until I had to do it all by myself.


----------



## Debby (Aug 22, 2015)

In light of climate change, maybe more concerned citizens will begin using them as much as possible to cut down on using energy.  I have one and theres something kind of peaceful and for me at least, leaves me with a sense of caring for the planet.  I love having it.


----------



## Linda (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm surprised so many still use cloths lines.    I think more would if they could.  Nancy, I liked hearing about the old trains and your cloths line.  I remember how excited I'd get as a  little girl when one of those old trains spewing out all that black smoke would come down the tracks.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a retractable clothes line attached to the outside wall of the house, ..when it's extended I hook the other end onto a hook on one of the mature trees half way up the garden. However I only use it to dry duvets, pillows or anything that can't go into the dryer...I tumble dry most clothes. My clothes prop which is just a a stick made from the branch of a tree basically...we've had for almost 40 years and it's still going strong 

Similar to many of you I remember all too well having to run out if the rain started when I was a kid to haul the clothes in from the line before they got wet, and if it was winter bringing clothing in that may have been left out overnight, and were now frozen solid.....I was so tiny and I could barely reach for the pegs..(dolly pegs) remember them? I never enjoyed that job at all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 23, 2015)

Although it's very typical to hang laundry outdoors here I use my dryer.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a retractable cloths line the same as DW posted, ... mine is half under a verandah , half out in sun ...Hubby puts the line out as needed , mainly for when I wash the sheets, towels, other times I hang small items on a clothes airer under the verandah .
 When I wash my good dancing skirts I hang them under the verandah part of the line , there is always plenty of breeze to dry them .I have never owned a electric dryer.


----------



## Pam (Aug 23, 2015)

I've just this minute finished hanging my washing on the line so yes, I do have a clothesline which is in regular use. Many years ago I was given an old dryer which I used mainly in the winter to dry towels etc. but once it gave up the ghost I never replaced it and I manage well enough without it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 23, 2015)

I live in the wettest part of Scotland, so I just gave up on hanging them outdoors.  Although most living around here do.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 23, 2015)

My mother used one for some stuff even late in life. I've always used the dryer.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2015)

Living in a high rise, of course clothes lines are out of the question. Once in a while, I miss them, mostly not.


----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes i have a clothes line in the garden, a long one.
I also have a fold up rotary line if i get to much, 
i have a tumble drier for the winter time, but prefer to put it on the line..,
it has a great fresh smell.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 23, 2015)

As far as I know, there's nothing to keep us from having clotheslines in our subdivision, but nobody does...or if they do, they're well hidden.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Linda, we’ve talked about this before (I think…I could be mistaken) and it’s interesting that one rarely sees clothes hanging outside anymore.  I say *there is nothing like the feel and smell of climbing into sheets that have been dried in the fresh air and sunshine.
> *
> !



I have a clothes line and I only use it for the sheets for what you mentioned.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 23, 2015)

When we were first married, we lived on the fourth floor in a walk up apartment house. We had a clothes line rigged from our bedroom window to the tip of a long pole strapped on to the fire escape. You clipped each item on at the window. moved it out by a pulley, and attached the next. Occasionally, we would drop an item into the court yard at the back of the apartment. You would have to run down four flights of stairs, out the front court, and around through a passageway to the back to retrieve it. Needless to say, we were pretty careful hanging things out. When we moved to the suburbs, we had one of those umbrella types in the back yard.The clothes did come out nice, if they didn't fall off the line, get rained on, 
or hit by birds!   :tapfoot:


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2015)

Have one and use it frequently. I don't put a all laundry but it's used with regularity. Between condo comandoes, HAs and/or local ordinances which are almost all about appearances I don't think many younger ones ever hung stuff out to dry. Some places with a chance a wildfire I could see that as a safety issue. Some communities won't allow you to drape a towel over a railing or fence-they claim blowing laundry can land on a car windshield but has it actually happened. 

Throw the impatience of the instant gratification/tech generation hanging out laundry is a lost art. I don't use fabric softener as is and don't like any odor on my clothes or towels when done to hanging laundry not only dries it but helps any odor residue dissipate.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> The clothes did come out nice, if they didn't fall off the line, get rained on,
> or hit by birds!   :tapfoot:



Oh yeah, I forgot about the birds!


----------



## Linda (Aug 23, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> When we were first married, we lived on the fourth floor in a walk up apartment house. We had a clothes line rigged from our bedroom window to the tip of a long pole strapped on to the fire escape. You clipped each item on at the window. moved it out by a pulley, and attached the next. Occasionally, we would drop an item into the court yard at the back of the apartment. You would have to run down four flights of stairs, out the front court, and around through a passageway to the back to retrieve it. Needless to say, we were pretty careful hanging things out. When we moved to the suburbs, we had one of those umbrella types in the back yard.The clothes did come out nice, if they didn't fall off the line, get rained on,
> or hit by birds!   :tapfoot:




I've seen those pulley fire escape clotheslines in movies and in photos from big cities.  I've always thought they looked interesting and would like to put one in a painting.  I'm so slow at finishing a painting I have a lot more ideas then I actually get around to doing.


----------



## Lon (Aug 23, 2015)

Hanging clothes is a time waster so I use my dryer.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

It's more of a house thing I think -- there are no clotheslines in apartment buildings, altho I do occasionally put a few things something out on my balcony little drying rack that was handwashed.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 23, 2015)

I had a clothes line years ago but it's been so long, I don't remember when. I just use my dryer now except for 100% cotton items because they shrink so bad in the dryer. Those I hang to dry in my laundry room.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 23, 2015)

When I was 12,my parents went to Spain for a month,so my sister and I stayed with an aunt and uncle several hours away from us. They lived in a rural setting,their house sat at the edge of a huge canyon. They had a pulley type clothesline and it was our job to hang the laundry every day. It was one of my best memories of staying there-running that laundry out over the canon every day was so cool!


----------



## Linda (Aug 23, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> When I was 12,my parents went to Spain for a month,so my sister and I stayed with an aunt and uncle several hours away from us. They lived in a rural setting,their house sat at the edge of a huge canyon. They had a pulley type clothesline and it was our job to hang the laundry every day. It was one of my best memories of staying there-running that laundry out over the canon every day was so cool!


That sounds like it was fun Mrs. Robinson.  You probably imagined yourself out there on the line hanging over the canyon and if you're afraid of heights it would be even more exciting.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 23, 2015)

When I was growing up, I don't think dryers had been invented yet, at least not for ordinary people. We hung our clothes on a line in good weather, meaning June, July and August and maybe a day or two in May (if the sNOw was gone yet) and in September (if the sNOw hadn't started yet. Long, long lines so they had to be propped up with clothes poles. The rest of the year, the clothes were hung wherever in the house there was room.

During my high school years, crinolines were a real big deal for wearing under full skirts, and the very stiffest crinolines weren't starched, but rinsed in sugar water instead. Mmhmm. You guessed it. Crinolines rinsed in sugar water and hung outside? A buffet for ants! What a mess! When the crinoline was dry, we shook as many ants off as we could and picked the rest off one at a time. After a time or two or three of spending hours picking ants off the crinoline, most of us with sense, opted for starch instead. 

There's another one...starch...starch that could just be mixed with water wasn't around yet. We cooked the starch and even had a special pan just for that purpose. Spray starch in a can was, in my opinion, the greatest invention EVAH! When Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, was still in college and working, he had to have a white shirt every day. A starched white shirt. And we were hardly in a position in those days to send them to the laundry so spray starch was my salvation.

And then along came permanent press, but not until after he was out of school. After his first few months of working, I started sending those cursed white shirts to the laundry, permanent press and spray starch notwithstanding. After all, he had a job and we could afford it!


ETA: Those shirts cost $.85 each to launder, starch and press. Yup eighty-five cents. Times five. That's more than $4 a week that we p*ssed away on luxury.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> When I was growing up, I don't think dryers had been invented yet, at least not for ordinary people. We hung our clothes on a line in good weather, meaning June, July and August and maybe a day or two in May (if the sNOw was gone yet) and in September (if the sNOw hadn't started yet. Long, long lines so they had to be propped up with clothes poles. The rest of the year, the clothes were hung wherever in the house there was room.
> 
> During my high school years, crinolines were a real big deal for wearing under full skirts, and the very stiffest crinolines weren't starched, but rinsed in sugar water instead. Mmhmm. You guessed it. Crinolines rinsed in sugar water and hung outside? A buffet for ants! What a mess! When the crinoline was dry, we shook as many ants off as we could and picked the rest off one at a time. After a time or two or three of spending hours picking ants off the crinoline, most of us with sense, opted for starch instead.
> 
> ...




I DO remember those crinolines and the sugar water.  What a mess, and besides that they were sticky, even though you wore a straight slip under them. Horrible, but we all wore them.

I didn't do many white shirts, but a whale of a lot of army fatigues and khakis to be washed, starched and perfectly ironed with creases where they were required to be.  The minute we could afford it, off those went to the laundry.   I have since given up ironing forever.  If it needs ironing, I don't need it!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2015)

When I was a kid not only did we have a washing line in the garden we also had a ceiling clothes pulley in the kitchen, so when it rained..and it rains a lot in Scotland, we'd have to hang all the wet clothing to dry on a pulley exactly the same as this... ...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes we have one and I've started using it more since retirement. My husband loves our sheets dried on the line.    My clothespin bag fell apart.  They aren't that popular.   Decided to make my own.   I went to Joanne Fabric's (a fabric store out here in Seattle) and asked a young gal if they had clothespin bags, she just looked at me like I was talking to her in a different language and then finally asked me what they were and that she'd never heard of one.   I then decided I'd buy some oil cloth and make my own.   Went to ask where the oil cloth was located and it was the same gal, again, didn't have a clue what I was talking about.  These young 'whippersnappers' today, I tell ya.


----------



## Linda (Aug 25, 2015)

I know what you mean about clothspin bags and oil cloth.  We have 3 picnic tables and we would love to have some of those pretty oil cloths.  I remember you go to the store and they have it on a roll and measure it out.  A few years ago I was all happy because I thought I found it on rolls in Orchard Supply, but it turned out to be some cheap plastic.  It was pretty though but I didn't buy any.

It's 12:25 A.M. now and I'm going outside in a minute to hang up some sheets.  Why? Because I can.   And there is a full moon out there.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh you can still get those oil cloths in Spain and Italy. All the little Todo shops and the ferreterias' and bricolage stores sell it, on rolls  in every colour and pattern you can think of, just as you describe Linda . We get it to cover our patio and verandah tables and it's so cheap to buy you can replace it every season if the you need to...but usually it lasts a long time.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 25, 2015)

Dame Warrigal, The Hills Hoist is the _de facto_ standard here as it's the one that will stand up to the wind.  (We hold the British record for highest wind speed at sea level of 142 mph).  I have the older style with a galvanised post and cast aluminium gearbox.

Hollydolly,  my wife asked for a clothes Pulley in the utility room, so we got a reproduction Edwardian one from 'Pulleymaid'.
We leave the front & back windows open and the through draught dries things pretty well.  We have a tumble drier, but it is hardly ever used.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2015)

Good idea about the pulley in the utility room Cpt...my utility room is too small really to have one in there.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2015)

My Hills Hoist in the backyard will be 50 years old next year.
It's been moved to a new position twice as we developed the yard.


----------



## Fern (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never been without a clothes line, I would hate to have to dry them in the dryer all the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2015)

Not anymore. Condo Assoc banned clotheslines.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 26, 2015)

I live in an apartment and dry my clothes on my upstairs patio in the summer. The railing is solid so no one can see my folding laundry dryers. I have two. I've lived here 5 years and no one knows that I put my clothes out. Never a complaint.

Even if places don't allow lines, there are ways to use laundry lines such as portable and folding ones. A permanent line is more visible and obvious. But I doubt people are looking into others backyards constantly (though you never know)

I don't want to use my dryer when it's hot. I do put my work clothes in the dryer but that's it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2015)

We have a clothesline and we use it all the time..
Actually we DON'T have a dryer.. The only way we dry our clothes and laundry is outside.. We live in the remote country and the smell of the clothes from the pine trees is simply priceless..


----------



## ndynt (Aug 27, 2015)

Nothing can compare to the smell of sun and air dried clothes and linens. To slip between sheets dried on a line and rest your head on pillow cases that have been starched and ironed...even if it is only spray starch.  Euphoria ! ! !


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 28, 2015)

Without a clothesline,  how do you get your sheets out of a dryer that are un-crinkled?  I know I've tried a couple of times during prolonged wet weather,  and the result has been less than satisfactory.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

My wife loves to dry clothes outside.

I built this for her...One end a table, the other end had two swings for the grandkids. (now grown).


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2015)

My Mom always hung out the wash, unless it rained. I used to help her with hanging it out or taking it down. Taking it down was the worse of the two jobs because she made me fold it before putting it in the basket. My Sister got away with doing nothing because she was her "Daddy's Little Princess." Boy, how things changed after we got older.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 15, 2018)

we all know falcon dries his clothes outside --he buys clothes pins from the dollar store-lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2018)

I got this from Amazon about a year ago. I set it up in the bedroom and it folds down flat for storage. Love it.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 15, 2018)

I made a portable line. But only used on occasion.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a retractable  one which I use for LARGE  things like rugs, big comforters etc.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 15, 2018)

We still use the clothesline that my grandmother, and mom used.  It's a pulley line and goes from the back porch to an old maple tree.  It used to have a wire wrapped around the maple, to secure the pulley but the tree has grown over the wire and only e short piece f wire can be seen.  I replaced it with a hook screwed in to the tree a few years ago.  Actually, we use our dryer a good part of time but sheets and pillow cases go outside when possible.  Handy for kids to drape their towels when coming in from the pool.

And what is with these homeowner associations? I was at our cousins home in an old folks development in Florida and she said "Here comes that xxxxx on his golfcart to see if there's any violations in the development.  Car in the drive with the hood up, extra car (ours, parked in the street, and yes, no clothes hung outside along with a few other (to me) ridiculous violations.  Are these places to live in or just showplaces like that town in the movie, "Stepford Wives"?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2018)

I have one that hooks from our back porch to a tree in our backyard. I use this one for large item in the summer and take it down when I don't need it. I have two on our back porch which I use most often, sometimes even in winter when above freezing.. They are also on hooks and removable. Our basement is quite large and sometimes I hang down there when my knees cooperate.


----------



## Lon (Jan 15, 2018)

Why subject clothes to dirt,dust, bird droppings etc.  Dryer is more sanitary.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2018)

We have deed restrictions that don't allow clotheslines.   But if I were so inclined I would ignore them and hang clothes anyway.   To this point (24 years in this house) I have never had the urge to hang clothes on a line so I'm saved from another "Dear Resident" letter for my collection.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2018)

I live in co-operative housing and our complex does have a couple of clotheslines available. But we live in the city and I have seen how dusty a car can get in just a day so I'd never hang my clothes out there. Another thing is they would not be directly in my line of sight. But the main reason is I like my clothes fluff dried, especially when it means I don't have to iron some garments. I like my clothes to be nice and soft and that does not happen when they air dry. I remember when I was young and my mom and I used to hang clothes on the line. We lived on the second floor and had to hang out of a window to get it done.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a screened porch on the back of the house with a clothes line. I also use a device similar to what RadishRose displayed. The indoor rack is wonderful in the winter for small things because it adds a bit of moisture to the air when the heater comes on. Where I live I can have one outside but birds have relieved themselves too many times on my clean laundry.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2018)

twinkles said:


> we all know falcon dries his clothes outside --he buys clothes pins from the dollar store-lol



Right Twinkles  and I also use the "Spring type"  clothes pins to close food  etc.  packages

of  potato chips,  pretzels  etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Right Twinkles  and I also use the "Spring type"  clothes pins to close food  etc.  packages
> 
> of  potato chips,  pretzels  etc.



I do that too !!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Linda said:


> :love_heart: I know a lot of cities now don't even allow a cloths line.  We have had one in our back yard for about 20 years and I love it.  I don't use it often but when I want it, it's there.  I especially like to hang up sheets and let them blow in a breeze.  And drying jeans on the line saves on the PG&E bill since they take longer to dry.  If I put towels or washcloths on the line I have to use a lot of fabric softener or they come out kind of rough.


Sure do, and resurrected this thread just for you, Linda! 

Forget using fabric softener to combat stiff and scratchy towels and things off the line. Toss your freshly laundered washing into your electric tumble dryer for 3-4 minutes, and then hang on the line. You can also do it in reverse, where you line-dry first, then take down your washing when it's still slightly damp, and finish it off for a few minutes in the electric tumble dryer. My kids had the most buttery soft diapers.

Also, detergent buildup can cause stiffness in clothes and towels and such, so a good vinegar rinse every now and then works wonders to keep clothing fibers soft by breaking down and removing excess detergent residue left behind in fabrics. With my old top-loader washing machine, I used add 1 cup (250 mL) of regular household white vinegar to the washing machine on it's last fill cycle.

Additionally, try and avoid line-drying during the hottest part of the day. Early morning or early evening is ideal, and if you do have to hang washing when it's sweltering out, double-up your towels when hanging. Matching two towels together as one will help slow the drying time and add to the softness.

Also don't forget to give everything a good flap/snap before pinning to the line, not only does a brisk and smart snap help reduce wrinkles in the fabric, it also makes for easier hanging.

Happy clothesline drying!


----------



## peppermint (Jun 27, 2020)

When we bought our home 45 years ago, I did need a clothes line.....Got rid of that when we got a dryer a couple of month's later...
I do remember my Mom hanging wash on the line outside....It took so long to dry....Then she would iron everything down the basement..
I had to take the clothes up stairs and put them in the closets....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2020)

You bet. There’s nothing quite like clothes hung on the line. They are so fresh and clean. I ‘m using another phone right now so don’t have my regular photos but here’s my clothesline behind the woodpecker


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You bet. There’s nothing quite like clothes hung on the line. They are so fresh and clean. I ‘m using another phone right now so don’t have my regular photos but here’s my clothesline behind the woodpecker
> View attachment 111395


I totally agree! Love the picture!

From the time my oldest was born, though to when our last was born, my clothesline seldom sat idle, and for non-electric dryer safe things such as rubber crib sheets, vinyl bibs, and rubber pants, the clothesline was ideal!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

peppermint said:


> When we bought our home 45 years ago, I did need a clothes line.....Got rid of that when we got a dryer a couple of month's later...
> I do remember my Mom hanging wash on the line outside....It took so long to dry....Then she would iron everything down the basement..
> I had to take the clothes up stairs and put them in the closets....


Peppermint. Let me guess... you had kids back in the day and used cloth diapers, hence your need for a clothesline?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I totally agree! Love the picture!
> 
> From the time my oldest was born, though to when our last was born, my clothesline seldom sat idle, and for non-electric dryer safe things such as rubber crib sheets, vinyl bibs, and rubber pants, the clothesline was ideal!


Thanks. I go through stages of using it often to not at all . When I’m using it I love how fresh everything is. It’s heavenly.
My husband says they had no choice in his family since they didn’t have a dryer. He says he remembers bringing in frozen clothes often from the clothesline


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thanks. I go through stages of using it often to not at all . When I’m using it I love how fresh everything is. It’s heavenly.
> My husband says they had no choice in his family since they didn’t have a dryer. He says he remembers bringing in frozen clothes often from the clothesline


I've never hung washing in the cold, but from spring until fall, oh yes, 2-3 days out of the week washing is hang drying outside!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 27, 2020)

Not in the last 39 years.


----------

